# Heater for a 3.5 gallon tank?



## xylena88 (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new the Betta keeping hobby and want to make sure I am doing the best for my Betta.

So I purchased a 10w heater for my 3.5 gallon tank. It doesn't have a thermostat so I can't control the temp. When I had it on, it got all the way up to 83 degrees and I'm afraid it might go hotter. 
This is the heater:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090I7TDO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

When it's off the tank can range from 74-78 degrees. I also have 3 ghost shrimp in the tank and I'm afraid of over heating them too. 

Does anyone know of a heater that's not too expensive that you can control the temp and it would go well in my small tank? 

Also is it better for my tank to be on the warmer side or the cooler side?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well you wanna keep it 72-82 but stability is most important. I'd try a 50watt heater (I use a 50w aqueon heater in my 2.5 gallon, they run $20


----------



## JessiesGill (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome!

The 25 watt Hydor Theo is adjustable and has a thermostat. It is the shortest adjustable heater I could find when I was searching for my 2.5 gallon tank. http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1400453817&sr=1-1&keywords=hydor+theo+25+watt+heater
I believe the safe range for bettas is 76 - 82 F. Most people recommend right in the middle of that, 78 - 80 F.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

If you want cheap and can't order online, Walmart carries a Tetra non-adjustable heater for about $13. It works for tanks 2-15 gallons and will keep the water temp around 77-78.

That said, if you can order online, the Hydor is well worth the extra $4.

I'm guessing you have a differently branded version of the Aqueon 10w in your tank. That thing doesn't have a thermostat. It just runs and runs and runs. IMO, it is calibrated for around a 5.5 gallon. If you have that (and no temperature fluctuations) it will raise the water temp about 6-7 degrees above room temp. Smaller tanks with this thing will cook the fish. It seriously ticks me off that Petsmart will sell those things to unknowing betta keepers with their crappy little .5 gallon plastic "tanks" and that fish will get fried in it's 95 degree water in no time.


----------



## xylena88 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much! I think I might just try that Hydor. It seems like it would fit my tank reasonably.


----------

